# Happy Valentine's Day!



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

This is the front of my hive.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I like it! Nice "royal" touch for Her Highness.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

St. Valentine was the patron saint of beekeeping.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

A womans artistic touch; how nice! Would you make me a deep like that too? Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> St. Valentine was the patron saint of beekeeping.


Really? I had no idea. How cool is that?!


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

It seems there is some conflicting information as to who is the patron saint of beekeepers. 

"St. Ambrose, 4th Bishop of Milan, is the patron saint of beekeepers."
http://www.bbka.org.uk/articles/bee_legends.php


"He (St Valentine) is also the patron saint of beekeepers, but the connection there is fuzzy, perhaps related to the sweetness of honey and sweet gifts as tokens of love."
http://allsaintsbrookline.org/celtic/saints/valentine.html

St. Bernard of Clairvaux - *Patron Of:* Beekeepers, Candle-makers, Gibraltar, Wax-refiners 
http://www.aquinasandmore.com/index...ction/store.PatronSaintPage/Saint/8/index.htm

I really don't know how the Catholics do it. They must have multiple patrons for some things. Anyway, I think it is cool too and learned something interesting today. Thanks, MP. I hope all of you had a good Valentines Day with your sweeties.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

WVbeekeeper said:


> I really don't know how the Catholics do it. They must have multiple patrons for some things. Anyway, I think it is cool too and learned something interesting today. Thanks, MP. I hope all of you had a good Valentines Day with your sweeties.


Thank you for finding that. I have a bit of a conflict in the subject...I was born on Valentine's day.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> Thank you for finding that. I have a bit of a conflict in the subject...I was born on Valentine's day.


My youngest daughter was born the day before Valentine's Day.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

WVbeekeeper said:


> My youngest daughter was born the day before Valentine's Day.


I have two kids that were born in the middle of November... Much, much more romantic!!!

The math works out pretty well.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

ScadsOBees said:


> I have two kids that were born in the middle of November... Much, much more romantic!!!
> 
> The math works out pretty well.


I never thought about it, but I was born born on Nov 23rd.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

WVbeekeeper said:


> My youngest daughter was born the day before Valentine's Day.


With you on that: my daughter was also born on the day before.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I was born September 30. I guess that makes me a result of New Years, and a drunken party. Explains alot.... 

I was shipped out and spent my first day in Boot Camp on Valentine's Day. Oh, the love....


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Joseph Clemens said:


> With you on that: my daughter was also born on the day before.


You and I must have had a case of "spring fever".


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> St. Valentine was the patron saint of beekeeping.


Which one? There are at least three different St. Valentines. I think that St. Ambrose is the Saint most associated with beekeeping.

Here's a nice article from _The Catholic Review_:

http://www.catholic.org/diocese/diocese_story.php?id=23013




MapMan


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> Thank you for finding that. I have a bit of a conflict in the subject...I was born on Valentine's day.


It's also my birthday! Maybe St. Valentine did have something to do with bees. 

I think bees are associated with love in the same way roses are: 

The scent or taste is sweet, but there is also the thorn or stinger to watch out for! Just like love!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy Bee-lated Birthday Aisha! Hope it was a great one.


----------

